# Way Protection for a Bridgeport type Mill



## Brent H (Jan 8, 2021)

So with all the cast iron gears I have been making and a few other messes I decided to put some way protection on the mill.  I ordered a sheet of 1/16 thick nitrile rubber gasket (48  x 36) for the back way cover and they had an accordion front way cover for $35 do I ordered that as well:








For the back I made a stainless steel plate that bolts to the column as would be for a full accordion style :




 
And I riveted the rubber between 2 x 3/4 x 14” pieces of 16 gauge stainless.








Front came pretty much good to go, just drilled and tapped some 1/4 - 20 bolt holes:





Pretty fast project and some rubber sheet left for something else.....


----------

